# spec.,A/D converters?



## Ibrahim54 (Sep 26, 2021)

hello,I have received an A/D converter spec that says: bandwidth > 5KHz, sampling rate 2000Samples/second, resolution = 16bits, voltage 0 to 10VDc.

Just want to get an opinion on this requirement. why the bandwidth is especified? In my opinion, For and A/D converter the bandwidth doesn't need to be especified as this value is already known that for most of A/D converters the input bandwidth is in the order of 50Mz.
I also know that the voltage sensor has a bandwidth of 10kHz while below the typical A/D input bandwidth.thx

https://192168101.link/


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

There are MANY kinds of A/D converters for MANY KINDS of jobs. The specs you quote mean very little without defining what they are. Bandwidth, for example. Is this intended to be the maximum bandwidth? Or the ONLY bandwidth allowed for the incoming analog signal? Or is it some other bandwidth for some other parameter of the device? If it represents the bandwidth of the incoming analog signal, that A/D converter wouldn't be suitable for high-quality digital music from an analog source.


----------

